# New Install Last Night



## ganga (Apr 22, 2007)

I am totally brand new at this, so please accept this for what it's worth. When I installed my package, there was a ball of bees about the size of a large fist that would not leave their shipping box. When they hadn't gone into the hive by nightfall, which was about 5 hours after I hived the package, I put the box on its side with the feeder can hole towards the hive entrance and covered the skyward screen with a 2x12 to help the cluster keep warm. It went down to 28 overnight. Next morning they were still very alive so after the sun hit the box and hive I moved the shipping box very close to the hive entrance with the feeder can hole facing up just below the hive entrance. One by one they left the box and went into the hive. It took all day but by nightfall there were no live bees in the box, only the amazingly few who didn't survive the trip. I think that some bees, like some of us people, are just a tad reluctant to accept change. Hope this helps a bit....

Kate


----------



## buckbee (Dec 2, 2004)

Kate is right - don't worry, they just have to get used to the box not being home any more. The others will fan them in by tomorrow.


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

I put a 3# package in my 1st TBH Monday and man are they going to town already.
Checked them to make sure the queen was out and busy and they are drawing comb like nobodies business.
I think I'm going to like these TBH thing.
I'll be receiving my Super cell tomorrow for my other 2 packages, and then 2 more NUCS the 15th.
In case you didn't notice I'm trying to get MORE BEES. HeHe
The more the merrier.


----------



## Rosej3570 (Apr 3, 2007)

Thank you for the responses, I feel much better now. I can't wait to get home from work to see how they are doing. I got some pictures last night and will get some tonight that I will post sometime.
Jeff in Iowa.


----------



## hilltop hives (Mar 9, 2007)

Yesterday evening I collected a swarm, my first. I plan on installing them in a KTBH I built last year. I've installed nuc's and packages so my question is do I install this swarm as I would a package or differantly? I was thinking I would close the entrances for a day or so and feed them.


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hilltop,
That's what I'd do.
Put a feeder in and close them up for a day or two.
I've got them building comb and flying like crazy after 4 days.
I started with starter strips I got from Pegjam(?)


----------



## hilltop hives (Mar 9, 2007)

The first 10 bar have starter strip attached to a 1/8" thick wooden rail, the others just have the wooden strip. How about adding a jar of plain water along with the sugar water or will they get enough from the syrup?


----------



## Beekeeper1958 (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess the water would be up to you.
I never give them any but I have 3 ponds and a vegetable washing station at the house.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Should I be concerned?

No. But I'd remove the cage and shake off the bees.

>Could there be a second queen they are keeping warm?

No. They just smell the queen smell on the cage.


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

*Installing in a TBH*

I installed my first 3 a couple of seasons ago. I thought I was doing it by the book. Took out the queen cage hung it between the bars opened the back and shook the package in. What a mess!!....... Fast forward to today.......Pull the queen cage cover the hole, hang it between the bars, put the whole package of bees in the TBH uncover the hole, Close TBH go home, open beer. Return next day and free queen if necessary remove queen cage.
DONE.
I would never close up the hive. If you feel it is necessary to feed them drop a big chukn of fondant in the back, just make sure they have a water source near by.

Works everytime !

PS 
A large chunk of fondant in the winter laid under the combs can save a hive. If you are in a climate where the bees may be able to break cluster periodically.

TBH Beekeeping is all about inovation and imagination, thats what makes it fun.


----------



## Wojtek (May 31, 2005)

This is what I do with a new packet, except it is not necessary to wait overnight. After about 2 hours package is empty and bees hangs on bars around cage with queen.
I posted this some time ago including pictures in this forum
Michael Bush does not like this technique but I didn't experience any problems.
More exact description is in my home page but it is in Polish. There are consecutive pictures illustrating this technique.
http://homepage.interaccess.com/~netpol/POLISH/Ule/Obsluga.htm


----------



## MIKI (Aug 15, 2003)

*Install*

I did read this somewhere a few years ago I forget where, all I remember is feeling real stupid and nursing 4 stings. It was my first time installing. I wait overnight because what I read said it is better to install them in the evening. Next day take all the equipment out.......what could be easier.....a swarm moves in while you watch!


----------

